# Returning to Thailand during potential lockdown



## Emhed (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi all. My father needs to return to Thailand for work, his flight is booked for 24 Nov. However, with the UK likely to imminently announce another lockdown (and providing the flights are still running) does anyone know of a clinic, in person or online, where he would be able to get his Covid test and fit to fly certificate? 
We called a clinic in London yesterday and they told is that they would be closed during another lockdown.


----------



## Jpa384 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi all. Looking for some help. I’m attempting to return to Thailand via the o visa system.However when I go onto the Embassy site and attempt to state the purpose of my visit as, for instance, the O-A visa system it states that this is not a valid purpose And will not allow me to go further in order that I’m able to fill in the o visa form. 😳 Thanks.


----------

